# whats different between the Scirocco R and GTI engine?



## Wolfboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello
The Scirocco R 2.0l TSI engine can produce ~260 ft lb torque, while the GTI or Jetta Wolfsburg's 2.0l TSI can only give ~200 ft lb torque. Does anyone know what the technical difference between the two engines are?

I searched wikipedia on Scirocco and they have the following stats:

2.0 TSI 200-210 bhp 2008–2010 1,984 cc (1.984 L; 121.1 cu in) I4 turbo (EA888 -CCTA/CBFA/CAWB) 210 PS (154 kW; 207 hp) @5300-6200 280 N·m (207 lb·ft) @1700-5000

Scirocco R/2.0 TSI 2009- 1,984 cc (1.984 L; 121.1 cu in) I4 turbo (EA113) 265 PS (195 kW; 261 hp) @6000 350 N·m (258 lb·ft) @2500

The engines between the above models appear similar, but the performance output is different. Does anyone know why that is?

Thanks


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

The R engine is probably what comes in the Golf R. It has a new type of K04 most likely. 

Meaning the intake manifold, exhaust manifold, turbo, exhaust, injectors, fuel pump and possibly some oil lines are different to start.


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

What are the fuel mileage and weight differences between the two cars?
They could've fiddled with the ECU programming and forced induction parts/settings.
By no means am I an authority on the topic, though.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

The scirocco R has the same engine that's in the Golf R it's a completely different engine than the TSI. It's basically the older FSI motor with some revisions and upgraded internals. As far as fuel mileage you can expect a few MPG more than the Golf R as the Scirroco R is FWD not AWD like the R. THe scirroco is a lighter lighter too but I believe the difference is under 150-200 lbs. THere's a video of teh both of them on a track competing and the R gets teh jump but scirrocco reels him in but and they were pretty even in teh corners. The R may have had a slight advantage but the R still had to be pretty defensive. If the Scirrocco would've got a head I think it would've had the R.


----------



## Wolfboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

i would think the tune has a lot to do with it


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

MasterNele03 said:


> The scirocco R has the same engine that's in the Golf R it's a completely different engine than the TSI. It's basically the older FSI motor with some revisions and upgraded internals. As far as fuel mileage you can expect a few MPG more than the Golf R as the Scirroco R is FWD not AWD like the R. THe scirroco is a lighter lighter too but I believe the difference is under 150-200 lbs. THere's a video of teh both of them on a track competing and the R gets teh jump but scirrocco reels him in but and they were pretty even in teh corners. The R may have had a slight advantage but the R still had to be pretty defensive. If the Scirrocco would've got a head I think it would've had the R.


 Correct. Golf r engine is timing belt version. Not timing change. It has upgraded parts(beefier). It has slightly lower compression due it running higher boost. 17ish psi. I hope VW did the homework. Early bpy engines(timing belt) had some fuel and oil issues. Timing change engine(ccta) very dependable.


----------

